# nicer rack



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

lol.. got ya..


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Man thats just cruel, awesome rack.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great idea, thanks for sharing...


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

That give me an idea for a rack to store rods in my shop.Instead of the legs on back,make another rack like the front,but stagger the rod holders.I can stand it up straighter since it's not for fishing.Whale of a good idea ssmarinaman.Thanks!


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks Peckerwood,, and I agree with the staggering part,, the next one i build it will be stagered,, now i have to put small reels next to big reel,, the 6/os side by side will not fit..and again thanks and post a pic when your done,, i would like to see it..



peckerwood said:


> That give me an idea for a rack to store rods in my shop.Instead of the legs on back,make another rack like the front,but stagger the rod holders.I can stand it up straighter since it's not for fishing.Whale of a good idea ssmarinaman.Thanks!


----------



## Rickxt23 (May 2, 2013)

I need one of those! Great post thanks for sharing!


----------

